# Long lines, lots of kids, and plenty to touch: How does Disney reopen its parks?



## Panina (May 1, 2020)

Long lines, lots of kids, and plenty to touch: How does Disney reopen its parks?
https://reut.rs/3f7ivyg


----------



## Luanne (May 1, 2020)

I've seen this thought posted several times in several places.

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/will-disney-world-stay-closed-until-2021/


----------



## Pathways (May 1, 2020)

My son predicts WDW will not reopen until the Carousel of Progress finishes adding the section where Trish and Jim are 'social distancing' from grandfather and grandmother


----------



## Panina (May 2, 2020)

Outlook for Disney World and Disneyland reopenings: What will it be like?
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/...nd-reopening-outlook-pandemic-trnd/index.html


----------



## SteelerGal (May 2, 2020)

Many are saying locally Disneyland won’t open until Fall.


----------



## JudyS (May 2, 2020)

I'm not sure what Disney *will* do.  But, I can think of things they *can* do -- limit theme parks guests to those stays in Disney hotels (and perhaps to Disney "Hood neighbor" hotels -- hey have those in FL as well as CA), increase the number of Fast Passes, but turn people away from regular lines when they ques get too full; and run the restaurants half-full. Another thing would be to stagger closing times of shops, restaurants and rides, to stop the pile-up of people all leaving at once. Canceling the parades and fireworks would help, too  -- or having just the high, aerial fireworks, which can be seen from pretty well fro much everywhere, not just the Castle forecourt. 

I suspect going to WDW is safer than living or working in Manhattan, -- in NYC, the crowding is everywhere, and people face it every day.   IN WDW, you're only there for a week or so.


----------



## presley (May 2, 2020)

I think they will have to wait long enough for people to already be used to social distancing. There are still lots of people who don't understand the concept. I had to go to the grocery store for my husband a couple days ago and there were still people stopping in the middle of the aisles looking aimlessly at stuff that they don't want to buy. I'm talking about the people who don't move to the side. They have to stop and stand in the middle, making passing extremely difficult. During my dog walk yesterday, there were still plenty of people not wearing masks (which goes against the county order) who also don't want to bother moving to the side when passing. The sidewalk is less than 6 feet across. Either they have no idea how to behave with social distancing, or they are too entitled to wear and mask and take a step to the side. I'm not talking about a couple people. There's still a lot of people doing that. 

People are Disneyland are often very pushy and totally spaced out about personal space. Until society at large gets used to social distancing, I don't think Disney should reopen. I read on another forum that one of the Asia Disney parks had permission to reopen 6+ weeks ago and they still haven't. I suppose the parks that closed first (the ones in Asia) will work out the issues and give the US parks a better idea on how to proceed.


----------



## AnnaS (May 2, 2020)

We cancelled our March reservation - before Disney closed.  Our next reservation is in October.  We are hoping they are open and have plenty of restrictions.  Curious to see what they do and how it all works out.  Can always cancel but we will try to go and take many precautions ourselves and limit ourselves to a lot of things.  Can't count on other guests doing the same as us.  It's up to us to be careful.

As mentioned here, many people, it does not even phase them.  No mask, they don't step aside - everywhere - grocery stores (masks are worn inside/mandatory), in the street when we walk and a path that leads to the beach by us.  

Time will tell.


----------



## nomoretslt (May 3, 2020)

I agree with @JudyS.  I’m speaking of DisneyWorld not Disneyland.  I’m thinking on property resorts only for the first few weeks....not the other hotels by Disney Springs.  That’s a lot of people.  Limited number of people to parks.  Fast pass only, but use standby entrance for fast pass also, so two fast pass lines.  Then little by little other hotels.  I did read that all their employees will wear face masks and will not be permitted to work if they have a temperature.  Their older employees will be requested to remain home.  This social distancing is not going to last long.....it is impossible to function like this for much longer.  

Now that we are more informed about this virus and there are more treatments available ((and the shortage of ventilators was not as anticipated) I’m hoping we can return to normal by October.  The elderly that are also sick with other issues should continue to take precautions.  I would not be comfortable taking a grandma or grandpa with health issues to Disney .... not for a long time.  Or even a younger person with issues like obesity, diabetes, hypertension.....not a good idea, in my opinion.

We also have resort reservations in October (we are supposed to be there at this very moment....) and if we can’t go again, then this whole country is in a world of hurt.


----------



## Panina (May 3, 2020)

nomoretslt said:


> I agree with @JudyS.  I’m speaking of DisneyWorld not Disneyland.  I’m thinking on property resorts only for the first few weeks....not the other hotels by Disney Springs.  That’s a lot of people.  Limited number of people to parks.  Fast pass only, but use standby entrance for fast pass also, so two fast pass lines.  Then little by little other hotels.  I did read that all their employees will wear face masks and will not be permitted to work if they have a temperature.  Their older employees will be requested to remain home.  This social distancing is not going to last long.....it is impossible to function like this for much longer.
> 
> Now that we are more informed about this virus and there are more treatments available ((and the shortage of ventilators was not as anticipated) I’m hoping we can return to normal by October.  The elderly that are also sick with other issues should continue to take precautions.  I would not be comfortable taking a grandma or grandpa with health issues to Disney .... not for a long time.  Or even a younger person with issues like obesity, diabetes, hypertension.....not a good idea, in my opinion.
> 
> We also have resort reservations in October (we are supposed to be there at this very moment....) and if we can’t go again, then this whole country is in a world of hurt.


If numbers Increase in sickness the social distancing will continue.  Right now with the curve flattening there is a false security the virus is under control.  If many continue not to take precautions, number will rise again.  

As far as Disneyworld there is no way to get the numbers in for profit and keep the social distancing in place.  They will need to decide if being open safely is better then staying closed longer.


----------



## TravelTime (May 3, 2020)

I can’t imagine how Disney World can reopen this year. They would need to operate at a much reduced capacity and redo their entire business model to meet social distancing guidelines. I suspect this country and the world will be hurting quite a bit more come the Fall and Winter. I am usually an optimist when it comes to the economy but I do not have much hope for this one. I am hoping to be pleasantly surprised by some miracles.


----------



## TravelTime (May 4, 2020)

Some recommendations on how Disney may reopen parks.





__





						DVCNews.com - The essential Disney Vacation Club resource! | DVCNews.com - The essential Disney Vacation Club resource!
					

County: Your move,  Disney.  On Wednesday,  Florida Governor Ron DeSantis announced that a Phase 1 reopening of most of the state could begin as early as May 4,  2020.  During Phase 1,  restaurants a




					dvcnews.com
				




Recommendations coming out of this task force include:

Masks and temperature checks for all employees
Frequent cleaning of ride vehicles and other surfaces
6 foot distancing in attraction queues
Hand sanitizer at park entrances & exits, attraction entrances & exits and restaurant tables
50% capacity for parks and restaurants under Phase 1, expanding to 75% under Phase 2
Hotel housekeeping limited to guest arrival / departure
Removal of glassware from hotel rooms


----------



## nomoretslt (May 4, 2020)

My one bedroom villa at DVC has a Dishwasher.  Removal of glassware is just ridiculous.  I am hoping I’m right and you are wrong @Panina and @TravelTime .  Going to a shopping mall is more or less like going to Disney and Universal.  Movies.  Concerts.  I don’t see this hard line lockdown working much longer.  People need to live, to work, to interact.  We know what we are dealing with now, so I think it’s time to come on out.  Will check back here in a month....and hope I am right,


----------



## TravelTime (May 4, 2020)

nomoretslt said:


> My one bedroom villa at DVC has a Dishwasher.  Removal of glassware is just ridiculous.  I am hoping I’m right and you are wrong @Panina and @TravelTime .  Going to a shopping mall is more or less like going to Disney and Universal.  Movies.  Concerts.  I don’t see this hard line lockdown working much longer.  People need to live, to work, to interact.  We know what we are dealing with now, so I think it’s time to come on out.  Will check back here in a month....and hope I am right,



I hope you are right too! I hope Disney can find a safe way to open up.


----------



## Panina (May 4, 2020)

nomoretslt said:


> My one bedroom villa at DVC has a Dishwasher.  Removal of glassware is just ridiculous.  I am hoping I’m right and you are wrong @Panina and @TravelTime .  Going to a shopping mall is more or less like going to Disney and Universal.  Movies.  Concerts.  I don’t see this hard line lockdown working much longer.  People need to live, to work, to interact.  We know what we are dealing with now, so I think it’s time to come on out.  Will check back here in a month....and hope I am right,


I hope you are right too but Disney will think liability and will also not want to be the place where a big breakout that could link back to them will occur.


----------



## dagger1 (May 4, 2020)

I wonder how long Disney survives if the theme parks are closed through the Fall and movie theaters remain closed.  It would be terrible to lose this great company....


----------



## TravelTime (May 4, 2020)

*For Disney, a Stricken Empire*
The entertainment conglomerate’s vastness, once its strength, has posed a challenge during the pandemic.

It was once a prospering kingdom, the envy of all the land. But in crept an invisible menace.

It could be the story line for a classic Disney movie. Instead, Disney is living it — and happily ever after is nowhere in sight.

After a decade of spectacular growth, the entertainment conglomerate has been devastated by the coronavirus pandemic. Its 14 theme parks (annual attendance: 157 million) delivered record profits in 2019. They’re now padlocked. Its movie studios (there are eight) controlled a staggering 40 percent of the domestic box office last year. Now, they’re sitting at a near standstill.

“From great to good to bad to ugly,” Michael Nathanson, a leading media analyst, wrote in a report of Disney’s extreme reversal in fortunes. “Recession will cause further pain.”

On Tuesday, Disney’s new chief executive, Bob Chapek, and Robert A. Iger, Disney’s executive chairman, will offer their first assessment of the damage. Disney is scheduled to report quarterly results after the stock market closes. Analysts are expecting per-share profit of 88 cents, down 45 percent.

The true scale of the pandemic’s impact on Disney will not be known until late summer, when Mr. Chapek reports results for the current quarter — the one in which Disney has furloughed an estimated 100,000 employees, slashed executive pay up to 50 percent and taken out a $5 billion line of credit to bolster its liquidity (on top of $8.25 billion secured in March). The Disney board must decide in June whether to pay the company’s usual summer dividend; management is unlikely to recommend it.......









						For Walt Disney Co., a Stricken Empire (Published 2020)
					

The entertainment conglomerate’s vastness, once its strength, has posed a challenge during the pandemic.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## DannyTS (May 4, 2020)

Panina said:


> I hope you are right too but Disney will think liability and will also not want to be the place where a big breakout that could link back to them will occur.


They will probably resolve the liability with a disclaimer. I heard in SK you sign one when you go to any restaurant now.


----------



## amycurl (May 4, 2020)

One never waives one's right to sue in the US, no matter how many waivers one signs. It can help establish due diligence--that they were warned of the risk. But, in many cases, once the lawsuit is filed, and the news headline written, the case is already lost.*

I remember the measles outbreak at Disneyland a few years ago, and I bet they do, too. And that was within a population that had more-or-less scientifically-based herd immunity, which does not yet exist (and may not ever exist without a vaccine) for this virus.

*I am not a lawyer, nor have I gone to law school. But I have spent more than a decade co-presenting risk management workshops with a lawyer for those trying to limit their liability.


----------



## Monykalyn (May 5, 2020)

It's rumored Disney Springs will open first, with the restrictions and see how that goes, but I'd guess the parks won't open until in phase 3. There just is no way to "social distance" in WDW and there is no profit in 25-50% restaurants. I also highly highly doubt that it will be restricted to only onsite guests-local AP's and other business owners would be furious-and the lack of tourists is hurting them too, along with the entire area (and state who counts on those tax dollars). Wearing a mask for 6-8 hours in 99 degree heat/humidity just won't happen-you'd have to take it down so often to hydrate why bother? FP won't work for everything-if the line gets full the people have to go somewhere! No shows? Limited in the shops? then let's congregate in shady spots.

I don't get taking the real dishware away either-it is far more sanitary to run the real stuff through a high temp dish machine with sanitizer than having who knows how many people touch disposable. For goodness sakes-do people think a virus is going to just LEAP from the plate en masse straight down your throat? Paper just isn't as sanitary as you might think. Especially in DVC villas-if worried run the dishes through a cycle and leave in there until ready to use.


----------



## Pathways (May 5, 2020)

Monykalyn said:


> I don't get taking the real dishware away either-it is far more sanitary to run the real stuff through a high temp dish machine with sanitizer than having who knows how many people touch disposable



I'm thinking this is meant for hotel rooms, not timeshares.  



Monykalyn said:


> There just is no way to "social distance" in WDW and there is no profit in 25-50% restaurants.



I don't have any work experience in this industry, but I can't help but wonder if they are concerned with profits when they first reopen.  There are so many moving parts (literally) at WDW, wouldn't they need to start the rides almost weeks before they anticipate crowds big enough to be profitable?  They can't just throw a switch and go.  The maintenance people may be overwhelmed.


----------



## Panina (May 5, 2020)

Man arrested trying to quarantine on private Disney island
					

ORLANDO, Fla. (AP) — Florida deputies arrested a man who had been living out his quarantine on a shuttered Disney World island, telling authorities it felt like a “tropical paradise.” Orange County Sheriff's deputies found Richard McGuire on Disney's Discovery Island on Thursday.




					apnews.com


----------



## amycurl (May 5, 2020)

I have an Imperial Palms reservation for June 13th. Supposed to be big trip with my B-i-L and his family--it would have been the first time his family would have visited the parks (had planned for two Disney days, and three Universal days.) But as the pandemic grew in March, I didn't buy the park tickets, because I was fairly certain they wouldn't be open. I have e-plus on the week, so I can move it out as needed. We hadn't bought plane tickets yet (thought we might drive anyway,) but they had. I doubt the whole trip is happening now.

Maybe Thanksgiving? Or Spring Break 2021? I was excited to land the Imperial Palms week in a trade, because we'd really need a three bedroom (one for each couple, one for the kids, of which they'd be three.)


----------



## Pathways (May 5, 2020)

Panina said:


> Man arrested trying to quarantine on private Disney island
> 
> 
> ORLANDO, Fla. (AP) — Florida deputies arrested a man who had been living out his quarantine on a shuttered Disney World island, telling authorities it felt like a “tropical paradise.” Orange County Sheriff's deputies found Richard McGuire on Disney's Discovery Island on Thursday.
> ...



How many here remember that place?  We still talk about it when we take the boat to/from Ft Wilderness.  The birds in the enclosures, pink flamingo's on the south side. etc.  We really miss it.


----------



## Pathways (May 5, 2020)

Disney opens Shanghia May 11th - 30% capacity. (normal capacity is 80,000)

I'm sure the success/not of that opening will drive the opening here with whatever adjustments they need to make.

They know Q2 is going to be bad no matter what. So one would guess they will try hard to get open late in the quarter


----------



## Panina (May 5, 2020)

Disney suffers $1.4bn hit due to coronavirus https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-52553003


----------



## TheHolleys87 (May 6, 2020)

Pathways said:


> There are so many moving parts (literally) at WDW, wouldn't they need to start the rides almost weeks before they anticipate crowds big enough to be profitable? They can't just throw a switch and go. The maintenance people may be overwhelmed.


Several weeks ago there was a Twitter post by a WDW CM - he was wearing his name tag, so the tweet was blessed by Disney - saying he was on his way in to run some attractions and explaining that the rides can't remain idle for prolonged periods. So I'm certain they've kept things up and running and have been performing routine maintenance. Not all staff were furloughed. What WDW will need time to do is recall the CM who were furloughed and train them on new operating and distancing procedures. When CM schedules are posted, social media will pick it up.


----------



## ljmiii (May 6, 2020)

Pathways said:


> How many here remember that place?...We really miss it.


I miss Discover Island (nee Treasure Island) too. But I really miss Pleasure Island...The Adventurers Club was *amazing*. But Disney decided what we needed most in our lives was yet another shopping mall.


----------



## Panina (May 7, 2020)

The reopening of Shanghai Disneyland could provide useful insights for companies looking to restart their operations after lockdowns.

Is Disney's theme park reopening a roadmap for businesses? https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-52555331


----------



## silentg (May 8, 2020)

Disney Springs will have a limited opening on May 20th. Still in phase one mode.


----------



## sscheibel225 (May 9, 2020)

IMHO- once a semi working vaccine hits , the term Social Distance” will be replaced with “Responsible Interaction” that will be the New Normal. 
With Asia reopening parks we will get a sense of direction based on their outcomes. The are germaphobes by experience. They will show us the way. 
Please harness your displeasure on people not following the mandate of masks and distance. Are they not helping the cause? Yes. But even in disgust we are displaying our personal entitlement, versus avoidance. We will get there. Some people still won’t get it. 
I hate the fact I can’t hug my Pop. But I will be able to again. 
I know this isn’t exactly on topic. 
We had canceled our planned trip to Busch Gardens Va over Easter break. 
My 8yo is slowly going bonkers. We don’t take her anywhere anymore except outside to play w/o friends, riding her bike/scooter or walking. She hasn’t been to the grocery store, any store, playground or her cousins. My living room has turn into gymnastics central. 
I feel helpless but forge ahead. 
Again this all hinges on the vaccine, and the new normal arrival of “Responsible Interaction”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bday1126 (May 9, 2020)

I live in Fla. 90 minutes from Disney and heard on the radio that Disney Springs will reopen May 20. No opening dates for parks or hotels.


----------



## Monykalyn (May 9, 2020)

sscheibel225 said:


> “Responsible Interaction”


I love this!! It's a more positive phrase moving forward.
I don't think we  need a vaccine to keep moving forward-just reliable treatments that are widely available and effective. I would hope that a vaccine becomes available though.


----------



## Monykalyn (May 9, 2020)

So in the past 2 weeks I've gotten a couple surveys from Universal and Disney asking for responses on various scenarios in opening the parks-including reduced capacity, advance ticket entry, masks etc. And today got an update from Disney from their medical officer-basically just saying they will continue to evaluate and follow government and CDC advise.  Will be interesting for sure watching how Shanghai does. 
I got a second request from Disneyland Paris on how I want to go forward with my cancelled stay-staying closed til at least til middle of July. They are offering a voucher that will let me rebook at same rate and incentives as I had-which I am happy with as we will go next year, and I got a good deal.


----------



## JeffW (May 9, 2020)

Lots of good posts.  

I don't think any company is going to be able to immediately jump back to how they operated pre-COVID.    I don't see how it can't be a phased-in approach to get back towards that:  capacity limits; social distancing; at least try for masks (agree hot/humid weather could be challenging); temp checks, etc.  

If Disney starts at say 30% capacity, then they don't need everything open inside.  Anything that's a buffet, perhaps bars, or less popular dining places or activities, might not open.   Parades will probably stop so people don't gather.   Especially if they have to try to clean everything, there could be some attractions which require more effort, and maybe aren't the best candidates initially.

Then you see how the balance is between: health, consumer interest, and dollars work out.  

If I'm Disney or Universal or whomever, I'd want to show that people (even if it's just a few) are back in my parks, and generally enjoying themselves.   It's seeing those people that will help convince more skeptical people that, "Yeah, maybe it is safe enough to travel..."  

I think a lot of people want to go out.  They just don't want to be the first ones who try.

Jeff


----------



## WinniWoman (May 9, 2020)

Whatever they do if there are a lot of restrictions it zaps the joy out of everything and it’s not worth going.


----------



## presley (May 10, 2020)

Don't know if this was already posted, but here's the opening procedures for Shanghai Disney.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Panina (May 11, 2020)

Shanghai Disneyland reopens with anti-virus controls
					

SHANGHAI (AP) — Visitors in face masks streamed into Shanghai Disneyland as the theme park reopened Monday in a high-profile step toward reviving tourism that was shut down by the coronavirus pandemic.




					apnews.com


----------



## cman (May 11, 2020)

presley said:


> Don't know if this was already posted, but here's the opening procedures for Shanghai Disney.
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> ...


There's no way I would pay Disney prices for such an experience. But that's just me. Disney has a loyal following, and they'll be turning them away at the gate when they reopen.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 11, 2020)

presley said:


> Don't know if this was already posted, but here's the opening procedures for Shanghai Disney.
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> ...




This is sick. It is like being in The Truman Show.


----------



## presley (May 11, 2020)

cman said:


> There's no way I would pay Disney prices for such an experience. But that's just me. Disney has a loyal following, and they'll be turning them away at the gate when they reopen.


Yep, the reservations for the first day were full within hours. California will likely fill up within a few hours of reservations opening, too.


----------



## jabberwocky (May 11, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> This is sick. It is like being in The Truman Show.



Sad part is that other than additional spacing and the health QR code the check-in procedures look to be largely unchanged.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 11, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Whatever they do if there are a lot of restrictions it zaps the joy out of everything and it’s not worth going.


Yes, definitely does take the fun out of the entire vacation.  Limited rides opening means less to do in a day, less value for the money they charge, and the prices won't go down.


----------



## IuLiKa (May 12, 2020)

I have an annual Disneyland pass. I called this weekend to extend and I was told that the hotels are taking reservations for july 1st. I just checked and you can reserve a room after the 1st. It wont surprise me if guests staying in the hotel have priority to certain features in the park. I remember when Galaxy Edge just open if you stayed at the hotel you automatically get in.
People will need to get their “disney fix” especially after months in quarantine..
It all depended where the #of cases stand... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman (May 12, 2020)

IuLiKa said:


> People will need to get their “disney fix” especially after months in quarantine..
> It all depended where the #of cases stand...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're spot on. If the cases increased by a factor or 10, and Disney decided to open with absolutely no changes, they'd sell out in an hour. Nothing is going to stop people from getting their "Disney fix". I don't get it, but more power to them.


----------



## nomoretslt (Jun 23, 2020)

Kind of lost track of this thread, but seems I was mostly right.  Reopening has begun for the DVC resorts, plans are in place for gradual park reopenings.  Already have made park reservations for August, October and December.  New ticket pricing is to be released in the next few days.  A price increase would be a bad idea, but seems new management is filled with people that have never planned a Disney vacation.  Or have relied on their parents to do it for them and are clueless!!!!  Have accepted the fact that my beloved Food and Wine Festival will be a fraction of what it was.  I’m just glad people will be back to work and things can start returning to normalcy...albeit a bit different for now.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 24, 2020)

Panina said:


> Long lines, lots of kids, and plenty to touch: How does Disney reopen its parks?
> https://reut.rs/3f7ivyg


May not be long lines. Universal is perfect


----------



## frank808 (Jun 24, 2020)

CPNY said:


> May not be long lines. Universal is perfect


I have to agree. Have been going to Universal since since last week monday. We go at rope drop and stay till noon. Then it gets a little to warm with wearing a mask.

CPNY will you be at Universal this week? We will be there Friday-Sunday. We could meet up if you would like.

Have a great time and stay safe.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 24, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> This is sick. It is like being in The Truman Show.


Speaking of The Truman Show, that was one of those movies I expected nothing from but was pleasantly surprised.  May have to watch it again....


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2020)

It seems that for us AP holders, Disney may be giving us the option to cancel our AP and all future payments. If they do that, it will be the option that we take. We previously had two options, extend the expiration and pay all remaining payments or keep the same expiration and pay just the remaining payments through expiration. We didn't like either option because we didn't really have any desire to go to Disney and felt like we were being forced to because we had to continue paying. THe park going experience is a far different experience than what we bought our tickets under last year.


----------



## elaine (Jun 26, 2020)

about to bag it myself! I have a DVC reservation, tickets, and park reservations for mid-Aug., but I'm planning on canceling in 2 weeks. I'll likely lose my 150 DVC points that expire end of Nov., as I have college kids on who get no breaks in the Fall. I can put points into RCI, yippee. Or maybe I'll try renting for my annual fee costs. I'm really hoping that WDW pushes back opening for the safety of Orlando. With NY NJ CT having a quarantine and the southern states having Covid spikes, it's a hot mess for July/Aug-literally.


----------



## blondietink (Jun 26, 2020)

Seems to me like Disney is giving DVC members the short shift.  We do not have any reservations currently, but as DVC, we usually don't get our tickets until close to 60 days out so we can make FP reservations.  Plus, they are letting non-DVC people rent at the resorts, which will cut into DVC inventory.  I can't believe that Disney holds much inventory for cash sales at DVC resorts.  I just wonder what will be available for DVC at 11 months/7 months out with all of the cash reservations they are allowing. Plus, they aren't allowing any new ticket sales, so if you have a reservation for DVC or hotel and don't have tickets, you are out of luck. For the current problem, a lot of people are reporting that for reservations in July, people are automatically getting upgraded into DVC resorts from value and moderates due to DVC being the only thing open. I don't know, I just don't like what is going on with DVC.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 27, 2020)

blondietink said:


> Seems to me like Disney is giving DVC members the short shift.  We do not have any reservations currently, but as DVC, we usually don't get our tickets until close to 60 days out so we can make FP reservations.  Plus, they are letting non-DVC people rent at the resorts, which will cut into DVC inventory.  I can't believe that Disney holds much inventory for cash sales at DVC resorts.  I just wonder what will be available for DVC at 11 months/7 months out with all of the cash reservations they are allowing. Plus, they aren't allowing any new ticket sales, so if you have a reservation for DVC or hotel and don't have tickets, you are out of luck. For the current problem, a lot of people are reporting that for reservations in July, people are automatically getting upgraded into DVC resorts from value and moderates due to DVC being the only thing open. I don't know, I just don't like what is going on with DVC.


Considering how wide open the DVC resorts are for the next 60 days, I think Disney has a surfeit of breakage inventory to book cash guests. For the later dates, Disney has access not only to their own points (the 2% they’re required by law to own, plus points returned via foreclosure and exercise of ROFR) but to the unusually large number of points deposited to RCI by members in recent months. And as the values and moderates reopen over the next few months on the schedule Disney published, cash guests with reservations during that time period are being moved to similar-level resorts - All Stars to Pop, Coronado Springs to Port Orleans, etc. - not to DVC.

I have seen reports of owners having difficulty booking, but given the number of owners who report canceling 2020 reservations to rebook in 2021, I’m not surprised about that either. I think that with the number of points returned to the system for owners who lost reservations during the closure and the number of owners who don’t want to return to WDW until 2021 or later, it will be important to book at the opening of the 11 month window for a couple of years.

We’re in the same boat as far as tickets and park passes for our big family trip in December. DD and DSiL have hoppers purchased early; DH and I have Gold passes that are blocked out for our dates and need to be upgraded; and DS and DDiL don’t have any tickets yet. So no park passes for us until they let us buy tickets, and I’m disappointed that it seems they’ll let people without resort reservations but with tickets make park pass reservations before us.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> but to the unusually large number of points deposited to RCI by members in recent months.


Doesn't DVC have to offer up inventory to RCI for those deposited points. RCI can't just give their members something from inventory without something in return going back in.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 27, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Doesn't DVC have to offer up inventory to RCI for those deposited points. RCI can't just give their members something from inventory without something in return going back in.


Yes, that’s right, but I have no idea what restrictions Disney has on giving villas to RCI. Once deposited to RCI, DVC points are good for two years, so maybe Disney has two years to give RCI a villa for those points? Based on the DVC exchanges I’ve seen offered via RCI, it seems Disney has a certain amount of flexibility in what it deposits to RCI and when. I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s a way for Disney to stretch out availability - leaving more for DVC owners in the coming months/years.


----------



## elaine (Jun 27, 2020)

College is starting back earlier. Will rent at cost or deposit with RCI. So no big WDW hurrah in Aug. for us!


----------



## frank808 (Jun 28, 2020)

This is island of adventure a couple minutes ago. Everyone wearing facemasks unless eating or drinking. Universal employees enforcing social distancing and wearing of face masks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow.

Never thought I'd see these streets so open while the park was open.


----------



## frank808 (Jun 28, 2020)

Leaving Universal studios to go back to Hard Rock. It is hot and HUMID today...back to the pool!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Jul 8, 2020)

We just went to Dollywood yesterday, wearing masks, social distancing, etc.

It. Was. Miserable.

I made a reservation for the day. Temp check, masks worn correctly, and mandatory hand sanitizer. Rows on the tram were blocked off. Tables in restaurants are blocked off for social distancing. They only loaded rides skipping every other row. When the passengers decorated, they sanitized the ride and sent it out empty to dry. I think in five hours the kids went on five rides. All shows are cancelled hence virtually impossible to find an air conditioned respite. There were people whose job it was to tell people to wear their masks correctly. Somewhere between 50-75% looked to be in compliance.

It was SO DIFFICULT.

I am going to retroactively cancel my annual passes. Tennessee was ridiculous. I can't even fathom how this will play out in Florida.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 8, 2020)

Well - now with the EO still in place until September 5, my son is not waiting anymore and just asked me to cancel his reservation.  We were both going end of October.  We each have our own studios booked.  If it gets extended again y son and dil can't quarantine two weeks when they come back.  One less thing to stress over. 

Not sure if I should rent it, cancel it or deposit into RCI.  I need to call MS - not looking forward to being on hold for hours.  I would hate to call now and then cancel myself in a week or so only to be on hold again.  This has become work.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 8, 2020)

bendadin said:


> We just went to Dollywood yesterday, wearing masks, social distancing, etc.
> 
> It. Was. Miserable.
> 
> ...



We've been Dollywood season pass holders for decades, but we never visit the park in the heat of the summer. Even without masks and other COVID alterations, it's too darn hot for me. I was fortunate that I hadn't purchased our passes for this year. If things are back to normal, we'll go back for Christmas. My extended family already had passes, but I think they plan to cancel them for this year and try again next year.

Sheila


----------



## Cornell (Jul 8, 2020)

From Fujiyama to Tokyo DisneySea’s Tower of Terror, Japan’s campaign against the coronavirus is targeting thrill-seekers who might expel a burst of virus-carrying droplets with a mid-ride utterance. Enjoy the ride, say theme-park operators—just don’t let your voice show it. 

 “Please scream inside your heart.” 










						Reopened Theme Parks Ban Screaming on Roller Coasters. Riders Are Howling.
					

Japan’s amusement parks ask visitors to suppress their screams to help prevent the spread of Covid-19, but it isn’t always easy. ‘That’s the idea of a roller coaster—you scream.’




					www.wsj.com


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jul 9, 2020)

Cornell said:


> From Fujiyama to Tokyo DisneySea’s Tower of Terror, Japan’s campaign against the coronavirus is targeting thrill-seekers who might expel a burst of virus-carrying droplets with a mid-ride utterance. Enjoy the ride, say theme-park operators—just don’t let your voice show it.
> 
> “Please scream inside your heart.”
> 
> ...



That's hilarious.  The last time I rode The Hulk roller coaster at Universal I screamed like my 17 YO daughter at a Harry Styles concert.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 9, 2020)

jmhpsu93 said:


> That's hilarious.  The last time I rode The Hulk roller coaster at Universal I screamed like my 17 YO daughter at a Harry Styles concert.


The first time you get to ride that coaster is a complete trip - you don't really know what is coming until you experience it.  You can see it happening to people in line in front of you, but the first time you feel that takeoff is memorable (to say the least).


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 9, 2020)

Frank808, it must be hot and humid in Florida.  I have never seen the amusement park not crowded.  Thanks for the photos.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 9, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Frank808, it must be hot and humid in Florida.  I have never seen the amusement park not crowded.  Thanks for the photos.



some days better than others. But mostly EMPTY!! I don’t want to leave.


----------



## frank808 (Jul 10, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Frank808, it must be hot and humid in Florida. I have never seen the amusement park not crowded. Thanks for the photos.


Definitely hot and humid but leaving by 1pm sure helped. After 2 weeks at Lakeshore we moved to Hard Rock for 3 nights. It was good to get in early and ride Hagrids a few times. Hit Hulk, Kong, Doom, Spider man and some water rides 
on the way out before noon.

Didnt even need express pass those 4 days we where on site. Slowest I have ever been to Universal or Islands of Adventure in 20 years. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monykalyn (Jul 10, 2020)

jmhpsu93 said:


> That's hilarious.  The last time I rode The Hulk roller coaster at Universal I screamed like my 17 YO daughter at a Harry Styles concert.


We’ll be careful screaming on Hulk now with a mask! I love Hulk but only did it once when we were there in June- only ride I felt the mask could be dangerous as it REALLY is pushed against your face. I’m not claustrophobic in any way but I almost passed out from feeling like I couldn’t breathe.
And Japan- can’t have normal social interaction, park looks like an OR due to masks, can’t get near anyone else and now can’t even express enjoyment verbally          Sounds oh so fun to be at Disney!  Why bother opening?


----------



## elaine (Jul 16, 2020)

friends went to AK and said rides even FOP were minimal wait.


----------

